# Airtel ZTE MF825A 4G LTE Dongle + TP-Link TL-MR3220 3G/4G Router issue.



## amardamani (Aug 7, 2013)

Got the demo of Airtel 4G LTE at home, it was fantastic with 16+ MB down & 16+ MB up, tested it on a TP-Link TL-MR3220 router & it worked like charm, took the connection & bought the TP-Link TL-MR3220 from Flipkart.

But i received a much better muti-mode & smaller size ZTE MF825A dongle from Airtel, it never connected, after updating the firmware to ver 2.0 the modem was detected & shown as connected but no internet was available on any device.

Mailed TP-Link & they replied that this newer ZTE MF825A has not been tested on field & thay cannot assure if it will work anytime soon.

What to do? any suggestion??


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 9, 2013)

if modem is getting detected then try playing with settings to see if selecting some mode(like hspa etc) other than default works.in the meantime send your request using this link:
E-mail Support - Welcome to TP-LINK
MF821 is already supported in hongkong region so in my opinion it shouldn't be much difficult to implement support for MF825.


----------



## amardamani (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks *whitestar_999* for the reply.

There are not many setting to play around with, if you know of any then please share.. 

Will changing the setting on the Airtel PC software change anything when connected to the Router?

Already mailed them & here is the reply:




Dear Sir,

The mention 4G data cards are not tested with our routers due to limited service from AIRTEL.

*Thanks&Regards**,*
* TP-LINK Tech. Support*
*TP-LINK INDIA PVT LTD*
*Unit no 12,Luthria House*
*Opp Salish Industrial Estate*
*Near Model Co-Operative Bank*
*Sathivali Main Road, Vasai -East*
*Maharastra -401208*
*mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui=2&ik=62bc0d55a7&view=att&th=1402a06e296b2718&attid=0.1&disp=emb&zw&atsh=1


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 10, 2013)

no idea about settings but make sure that your router hardware version is 2.0(different from firmware).
How to find the hardware version on a TP-Link device? - Welcome to TP-LINK
if it is v2 then wait for tp-link to support 825 & in the meantime use the older tested model.


----------



## amardamani (Aug 11, 2013)

Its ver. 2.2, I am waiting for a firmware upgrade only.


----------

